# Was there a Forced Reboot this morning (2/7/07) ??



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello all, just noticed that Both my HR20's have the Blue ring of lights on (I had them both turned off) checked and no new software, 
checked guide data and it only goes ahead a few days so both my units rebooted during the night, But Why ???

Both are on UPS's so if power went off (sometimes my area has slight 2 second Blips) this shouldnt affect my HR20's

So maybe D* sent out a signal to reboot all the HR20's, makes sense, same as a RBR and it probably would fix some users problems if they didnt know what to do.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

DVRaholic said:


> Hello all, just noticed that Both my HR20's have the Blue ring of lights on (I had them both turned off) checked and no new software,
> checked guide data and it only goes ahead a few days so both my units rebooted during the night, But Why ???
> 
> Both are on UPS's so if power went off (sometimes my area has slight 2 second Blips) this shouldnt affect my HR20's
> ...


Yes, there was a forced reboot this morning (or the same problem caused many or all of us to reboot)

I woke up to the bright blue ring (BBR), checked my firmware update and it was the same (including date) as when I forced 0x120 during the window.

I'm glad you posted, because I was thinking the same thing, and hoping it wasn't spontaneous (which I have never had before). Like you, I'm on a UPS. It will be interesting if we hear what it might have been.


----------



## german72 (Sep 1, 2006)

DVRaholic said:


> Hello all, just noticed that Both my HR20's have the Blue ring of lights on (I had them both turned off) checked and no new software,
> checked guide data and it only goes ahead a few days so both my units rebooted during the night, But Why ???
> 
> Both are on UPS's so if power went off (sometimes my area has slight 2 second Blips) this shouldnt affect my HR20's
> ...


I have the same question! Both of my blue rings where lit.
Both on ups.

Mike


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Same thing here in PA my guide isn't populated beyond early Sat....if there was a reboot do you think it has to do with the package/pricing change?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Mine didn't reboot in New Orleans.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Mine didnt here in Pa either


----------



## barneyferd (Sep 14, 2006)

Mine did in Michigan. I'm on a UPS as well.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

No clue if mine did. If it's in standby, can they remotely reboot it? And would it be on or in standby? Mine was in standby this morning when I woke up.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Mine rebooted on Long Island.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> No clue if mine did. If it's in standby, can they remotely reboot it? And would it be on or in standby? Mine was in standby this morning when I woke up.


Unless the HR20 is unplugged it's never really off.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> No clue if mine did. If it's in standby, can they remotely reboot it? And would it be on or in standby? Mine was in standby this morning when I woke up.


Check your guide to see how far out it is populated...if you haven't done a rbr in the past few days should be all there.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Not here


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

No evidence of a reboot on my HR20 in Kansas.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Unless the HR20 is unplugged it's never really off.


Ummm... I never said it was "off". I said standby. I realize they are different. All I was saying was that my was put into standby last night before going to bed and it was still in standby this morning. I didn't know if they could do a remote reboot while it was in standby and if they could, would it still be in standby or would it be on.


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

Mine rebooted in Tennessee


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

My HR20 rebooted as well here in Atlanta today.


----------



## Ready Kilowatt (Jan 4, 2007)

both my units rebooted here in CA... neither were in stand by...


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

S. TN, no reboot, standby, TrippLite UPS


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Mine rebooted, anyone know why this happened?


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine did reset, blue rings lit up. Guide semi empty. Still at x120 No idea why it rebooted, There was no power failure.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Same here.... Guide data was only semi updated.


----------



## cottonchopper (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine did not auto-reset, but this morning I had a BSOD so I had to reboot anyway.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

DVRaholic said:


> Hello all, just noticed that Both my HR20's have the Blue ring of lights on (I had them both turned off) checked and no new software,
> checked guide data and it only goes ahead a few days so both my units rebooted during the night, But Why ???
> 
> Both are on UPS's so if power went off (sometimes my area has slight 2 second Blips) this shouldnt affect my HR20's
> ...


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

My unit was in standby (front circle of lights previously dimmed out) when I went to bed...Unit was still in standby when I woke. When I came out of standby, the front circle of lights were on.


----------



## ntrprize (Jun 15, 2006)

rebooted here in Arizona. It was in use at the time too.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Mine rebooted, it was "off."


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

No evidence of a reboot on my HR20 in So Cal. I placed it in standby last night. This morning still in standby.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

mine did reboot monday morning.. wouldn't have noticed but wife was having a problem with tv and sir-360 (no picture), pulled up slingbox from work and saw the startup screens.. interesting that my lights are still on dim setting..


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No re-boot in Seattle.

Carl


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Rebooted here in South Texas. System was left on when went to bed had recording set up and both recorded twice once as 24min the other recorder as 1hr 24min on both ? any one else have that happen??


----------



## bcowan12 (Oct 4, 2006)

No reboot in Tucson, but I manually rebooted mine on the weekend. I got an unwatchable recording on Friday night, so did a reboot to stave off more. 

I find that the longer the HR20 runs between reboots, the less reliable it gets (just like a computer running Windows). Maybe this version of the software reboots when uptime exceeds a certain value.

Bruce


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like there were lots of reboots..........Is there an official explanation?


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Running 0x120. System was left on when went to bed had recording set up and both recorded twice once as 24min the other recorder as 1hr 24min on both ? any one else have that happen??
Never had anything like this happen before never missed a recoring. :eek2:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Both of my HR20's on 120 rebooted last night. Blue ring of LED's back on and the weather application settings reset to their defaults. Both on UPS's and they didn't log any power issues overnight.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Did your box maybe reboot last night, see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79036


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Shouldn't problems of this nature be reported in the 'regular' HR-20 forum?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

waynebtx said:


> Running 0x120. System was left on when went to bed had recording set up and both recorded twice once as 24min the other recorder as 1hr 24min on both ? any one else have that happen??
> Never had anything like this happen before never missed a recoring. :eek2:


power glitch?


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Any official word on this? Ill have to check my HR20 when I get home.

-Chris


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This appears to be a reboot from at the D*TV end....the jury is still out deliberating...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tibber said:


> power glitch?


No, numerous folks have said they have their HR20's on UPS's.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Perhaps a Daylight Savings Time update? I have no idea if mine rebooted.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

No reboot here in Tampa...just to add a data point. 

I did a manual reboot Monday.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine in AZ did not reboot today. Guide populated thru 2/20


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

No reboot here. Unit was on (NOT in standby).


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Perhaps a Daylight Savings Time update? I have no idea if mine rebooted.


You should be able to tell by looking at your guide. Lots of empty spaces as you green button forward.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I have no idea cause I'm at work.  TV is never on in the morning.
Prolly by the time I get home the guide will be mostly filled in again so I may never know.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Didn't watch tv this morning so don't know if mine rebooted. Maybe since D* knows a reboot is a temporary fix for most problems they are just going to reboot the machines in the middle of the night every so often and say "look we fixed the HR20!"


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

What is the advantage/disadvantage to having your receiver in stanby mode. I always leave mine on, with lights lit up. Should I not be doing this?

Also, I had to pull the plug on mine for 5 minutes last night, had the BSOD, is that considered a reboot?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

My lab is hard to tell--no blue lights on this morning but the guide data isn't as complete as expected on all three units.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

NYSmoker said:


> Didn't watch tv this morning so don't know if mine rebooted. Maybe since D* knows a reboot is a temporary fix for most problems they are just going to reboot the machines in the middle of the night every so often and say "look we fixed the HR20!"


I hope not, but that's what E* had done for their 921 for awhile to circumvent a memory leak issue that they had in that box.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

RAD said:


> I hope not, but that's what E* had done for their 921 for awhile to circumvent a memory leak issue that they had in that box.


Well if E* set a precedent then I have no doubt this is what D* is going to do.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Ummm... I never said it was "off". I said standby. I realize they are different. All I was saying was that my was put into standby last night before going to bed and it was still in standby this morning. I didn't know if they could do a remote reboot while it was in standby and if they could, would it still be in standby or would it be on.


Yes, they can reboot it when it is in standby. I had one of mine in standby the other day and when I turned
it on in the morning I had the Blue Ring Of Death. I checked and I had gotten 120.


----------



## jimbo713 (Aug 23, 2006)

Here in San Antonio, too. I'd like to see an official explanation, too!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

From my "twins" [in testing]: @ 12:27 AM PST Leno froze two min before reset @ 12:29. Recording restarted @ 12:36.
One of the twins is on UPS.
DirecTV did this.
WHY?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

RAD said:


> I hope not, but that's what E* had done for their 921 for awhile to circumvent a memory leak issue that they had in that box.


I could believe that this is what D* is doing. I've seen enough evidence on my HR20s to be convinced that problems start occurring as uptime increases. In fact, I have planned to start doing a regular reboot myself...looks like they may automate that for me


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

Checking in from Santa Fe, NM area
Unit was ON
on a UPS
rebooted overnight.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> I could believe that this is what D* is doing. I've seen enough evidence on my HR20s to be convinced that problems start occurring as uptime increases. In fact, I have planned to start doing a regular reboot myself...looks like they may automate that for me


I have to say that if D* is doing this for the reason you have stated, this is BS.
I'm in the middle of recording Leno when they do it. 
It has happened before, maybe a month ago, just a couple of days into maybe 0x119 or the one before.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This appears to be a reboot from at the D*TV end....the jury is still out deliberating...


This jury has determined D* did it. My video froze @ 12:27 AM PST, the recording stopped @ 12:29 & restarted @ 12:36.
Both "twins" did this, one is on a UPS.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I have to say that if D* is doing this for the reason you have stated, this is BS.
> I'm in the middle of recording Leno when they do it.
> It has happened before, maybe a month ago, just a couple of days into maybe 0x119 or the one before.


That would indeed be BS. If they are doing it on purpose, it should not do it while the user is recording.

Of course, just speculating on what happened. Neither of the HR20s here rebooted overnight.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> That would indeed be BS. If they are doing it on purpose, it should not do it while the user is recording.
> Of course, just speculating on what happened. Neither of the HR20s here rebooted overnight.


Both of "my twins" [in testing] did it. 12:27 video froze, recording stopped @ 12:29, restarted @ 12:36. one on UPS. 
D* did it!


----------



## westernamerican (Dec 14, 2006)

We know this, but the blue lights aren't always on unless you leave it on!


----------



## westernamerican (Dec 14, 2006)

Golly Gee!!!!


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

*weternamerican* who are you talking to?


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

No reboot here in Seattle.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

So 12:27 PST is 3:27 EST, right? I was recording Purple Rain from 2-4 AM (never saw it before), so I'll be able to see if mine rebooted at that time. I believe it was the only time in HD coming up, so it will suck to miss 10 mins out of it.

I guess they can't see if it's recording before doing a remote reboot?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

So why did D* send out a reset command to some [most] of us?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> I guess they can't see if it's recording before doing a remote reboot?


At times I'm not sure D* can see anything, but no they didn't look for "feedback" from the units, before they did it.
Check to see if your video froze two min before the recording was interrupted. Both "twins" did this.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Im actually quite surprised we havent seen an official word yet from our fEARLess leader.

-Chris


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

chrisexv6 said:


> Im actually quite surprised we havent seen an official word yet from our fEARLess leader.
> 
> -Chris


I think he may still be waterlogged!!!


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone PM'ed him yet? I wouldn't want to inundate him with PM's, but if no one has...


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

my recording of the panther game on nhl ice stopped at about 1030 pm and i had the bsb this AM on the today show......and i have been bug free pretty much trhough 120 (except for the rewind issue) so i wouldnt be surprised if there was something forced here in sofl


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jheda said:


> my recording of the panther game on nhl ice stopped at about 1030 pm and i had the bsb this AM on the today show......and i have been bug free pretty much through 120 (except for the rewind issue) so i wouldn't be surprised if there was something forced here in sofl


Your time was right, but if you have the national release, nothing was forced. I setup my "twins" on Monday & within 10 min they downloaded 0120. Nothing forced.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

chrisexv6 said:


> Im actually quite surprised we havent seen an official word yet from our fEARLess leader.
> 
> -Chris


I am at the Microsoft Vista/Office/Exchange Launch event.
But I haven't got a reply from the emails I sent earlier this morning.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

That explains it!!! 

Earl isnt around and the whole thing goes to heck in a handbasket.



-Chris


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is there any note about the reboot time in DVR's log(s) ?


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, Earl, where do you get off having a life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

Reboot here in Salt Lake.

I was watching my recording of Conan at about 1:45AM after work (ah, the joy of working nights...) when it just went out. No explanation. I watched and it didn't find any software and just went through as if I'd done an RBR. Weird.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ecdc said:


> Reboot here in Salt Lake.
> I was watching my recording of Conan at about 1:45AM after work (ah, the joy of working nights...) when it just went out. No explanation. I watched and it didn't find any software and just went through as if I'd done an RBR. Weird.


I would say @ 1:29 AM your time, from what happened here.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I would say @ 1:29 AM your time, from what happened here.


Interesting. I was watching conan at that time cuz it followed Leno (trying to setup recordings for Veryoldschool's Leno problems, as a matter of fact) and it did not reboot. The three in my lab seemed to have, but I'm not sure. Their guide is limited but no ring of lights.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

No reboot - Nevada


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I always try to think of why something happens.
We know that through the network connection the units report to D* the time between resets, the serial # & card #, for ID.
There are engineers looking at this data. This has been posted.
What If: the phone line does the same thing?
Last nights commanded reset just put a lot of boxes "in sync".
Now the data the engineers are getting can/will correlate better as they've all been reset at once.
Maybe those that didn't get reset: 1) don't have a phone line connected, 2) have a long time between resets, 3) ?
I would even go so far as to say that D* did this last month at this time. I remember having this happen to me about then.
Lots of resets are logged as troubles causing D* to "clear" the database for reevaluation.
Pure speculation...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Have two HR20's. Both on 0x120. 

One rebooted overnight. One did not. 

Both received x120 (forced) same night, same time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Have two HR20's. Both on 0x120.
> One rebooted overnight. One did not.
> Both received x120 (forced) same night, same time.


Both have: phone lines? been reset the same number of times?


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Both have: phone lines? been reset the same number of times?


Both reset this morning for me...both have phone connected and problem free for a few weeks.

One networked one not


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jlancaster said:


> Both reset this morning for me...both have phone connected and problem free for a few weeks.


Thanks, what's intriguing me is the op with one did & one didn't?
You have the phone & a long "up time", maybe you're just [now] in the data pool.
My two "twins" were installed Monday, so my "up time" is short. One is brand new & the other was [old new] reactivated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Anyone did look into a log of his HR20 ?!


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

A synchronized reboot, I like the theory. Mine rebooted and has a phone line but not internet. Its been in service about 1 month.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Anyone did look into a log of his HR20 ?!


OK I'll ask...how?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Anyone did look into a log of his HR20 ?!


If this is the history..nada


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Anyone did look into a log of his HR20 ?!


Log? Wish I could! Do you know something we don't?

The best I got is a myplaylist that doesn't show any broken recordings, tho i think a few others have.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Anyone did look into a log of his HR20 ?!


Nothing in my history then the normal stuff.


----------



## jason williams (Jan 24, 2007)

I was watching tv when reboot occured at exactly 2:30 am central time ...this also happened several weeks ago at that same exact time also.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Was watching mine at !:35 AM mountain time when it rebooted also. Checked for software update and then reran OTA setup to see if they had fixed channel problems. Everything was still the same, but temperature of the box had gone up to 129. Normally runs 124-127.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Phone lines? 
No network?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Both have: phone lines? been reset the same number of times?


Both identical. Both on network. Both have phone connected. Both re-booted exactly at same time when forced CE 0x120 first night.

One re-booted last night. One not.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Both identical. Both on network. Both have phone connected. Both re-booted exactly at same time when forced CE 0x120 first night.
> One re-booted last night. One not.


Thanks.......hummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

One with one without for me.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Mine did not reboot. Purple Rain is there and intact. Phewwww! That was close 

(no network; phone line connected if we're keeping track)


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have 2 HR-20's. Both rebooted simulataneously at 3:30 AM EST. Yeah, I know, I need to get some sleep. This was a freak thing. I normally am asleep at this time, but had insomnia and caught this reboot. I was watching Star Trek Voyager. All of a sudden it went black and when I looked at the DVR's, they were both rebooting.


----------



## Zippy (Jan 14, 2007)

The reboot fixed an audio dropout on my HD Fox channel that was quite annoying. (it would drop the audio for about a second every minute or so).

Probably just a coincidence though...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Mine did not reboot. Purple Rain is there and intact. Phewwww! That was close
> (no network; phone line connected if we're keeping track)


How long since last reset [up time] ?


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I saw it with my own eyes. I have 2 HR-20's. I was watching a recording of Star Trek Voyager and right at 3:30 EST on-the-button, both of my HR-20's rebooted. I sure would like to see an explanation from the folks at DirecTV as to why.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Zippy said:


> The reboot fixed an audio dropout on my HD Fox channel that was quite annoying. (it would drop the audio for about a second every minute or so).
> Probably just a coincidence though...


Off topic but: What's the saying: if you're going through Hell... just keep going.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

marty45714 said:


> I saw it with my own eyes. I have 2 HR-20's. I was watching a recording of Star Trek Voyager and right at 3:30 EST on-the-button, both of my HR-20's rebooted. I sure would like to see an explanation from the folks at DirecTV as to why.


I don't know the answer, but I know the explaination. There was nothing wrong with your hardware or software, the HR20 didn't actually re-boot, and all you need to prevent it from happening again is to perform a full reset (format the drive). Then everything will be happy, happy, joy, joy!

Is there anything else I can help you with?

This post may be monitored for training purposes...


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> How
> long
> since
> last
> ...


Sunday. The unit froze and I did a RBR with the front button.

(I just felt like making your post longer since you always make my shorter )


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

marty45714 said:


> I saw it with my own eyes. I have 2 HR-20's. I was watching a recording of Star Trek Voyager and right at 3:30 EST on-the-button, both of my HR-20's rebooted. I sure would like to see an explanation from the folks at DirecTV as to why.


I'm not with D*, but it seems that they sent out a reset command to most of us last night, just like a month ago.
What I think is this was to clear their database as they seem to be getting out our "up time" between resets over the phone line.
Now "we" are all in sync so the engineers can see who is having problems [and not].
See the other thread about this today for more info.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not with D*, but it seems that they sent out a reset command to most of us last night, just like a month ago.
> What I think is this was to clear there database as they seem to be getting out "up time" between resets over the phone line.
> Now "we" are all in sync so the engineers can see who is having problems [and not].
> See the other thread about this today for more info.


I wonder how they chose? I wasn't reset.


----------



## Chazb (Jan 29, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not with D*, but it seems that they sent out a reset command to most of us last night, just like a month ago.
> What I think is this was to clear their database as they seem to be getting out our "up time" between resets over the phone line.
> Now "we" are all in sync so the engineers can see who is having problems [and not].
> See the other thread about this today for more info.


I do not have a phone line hooked hooked to my unit.Did I miss something I needed.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

islesfan said:


> I wonder how they chose? I wasn't reset.


Me, either.

However:

(1) I rebooted the unit myself on Monday

(2) I have no phone line connected (don't do PPV or use the Caller ID feature)

(3) Am not connected to the network (have other solutions in place for media sharing)

Don't know which, if any, of the above factors mattered.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Chazb said:


> I do not have a phone line hooked hooked to my unit.Did I miss something I needed.


My real question is: did anybody get reset that DIDN"T have a phone/network connection?

And no, there wasn't anything "we" got out of this other than having our recording(s) interrupted.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Me, either.
> However:
> (1) I rebooted the unit myself on Monday
> (2) I have no phone line connected (don't do PPV or use the Caller ID feature)
> ...


Bingo.. we have a winner folks. No outside connection.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> This jury has determined D* did it. My video froze @ 12:27 AM PST, the recording stopped @ 12:29 & restarted @ 12:36.
> Both "twins" did this, one is on a UPS.


Mine was the exact same timing. Im down in Santa Cruz area, so unless there was a statewide power glitch last night... 

Had Leno and Letterman both recording, and they stopped recording, then restarted recording that the same times you mention.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Sunday. The unit froze and I did a RBR with the front button.
> (I just felt like making your post longer since you always make my shorter )


Well we'll scroll away to read them then.  
The other thread has a "no reseter" with no outside connection [phone/network], so I think the phone has been giving D* the data.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

I had recording set for 11:30p PST. Found partial recording starting at 12:36a (consistent with reboot around 12:27a). Now I wonder about last Sunday morning, had This Week set to record at 8:00a PST but only got last 16 minutes starting at 8:44a. Did anyone else have a reboot last Sunday?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jfm said:


> I had recording set for 11:30p PST. Found partial recording starting at 12:36a (consistent with reboot around 12:27a). Now I wonder about last Sunday morning, had This Week set to record at 8:00a PST but only got last 16 minutes starting at 8:44a. Did anyone else have a reboot last Sunday?


Not here. Could you have had a power glitch?


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Not here. Could you have had a power glitch?


No UPS, so could have been a power glitch. Was away from home at time of recording.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Mine was the exact same timing. Im down in Santa Cruz area, so unless there was a statewide power glitch last night...
> Had Leno and Letterman both recording, and they stopped recording, then restarted recording that the same times you mention.


More on this here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79036


----------



## Chazb (Jan 29, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> My real question is: did anybody get reset that DIDN"T have a phone/network connection?
> 
> And no, there wasn't anything "we" got out of this other than having our recording(s) interrupted.


Yes I have neither and I got reset.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Chazb said:


> Yes I have neither and I got reset.


This is another hummmmmm......
I guess they just wanted you to be part of the data pool too.
Without the connections, there is no way for them to retrieve it though. another Hummmm.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

I have both phone line and network hooked up and did not get reset.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, I don't know how D* picked who to reset or not. But from the posting they did a bunch of us.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

If we didn't lose a recording early this morning, how would we know if we had a reset at 1:30am or whenever it was (assuming we're not sitting there watching it at that time)?

It is kind of scary that D* can simply cause our HR20 units to reboot when they want to unless the command is dependent upon whether there is anything in the TO DO list for the next 10~15 minutes.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

On the D* website there is a place you can go to "Refresh you System" You can check the unit you are having problems with and they will send a reset command to that unit. 

Maybe a computer glitch sent out reset commands, or D* is doing it on purpose to refresh HR20's hoping to reduce call ins. I hope that is not the case.

I did not get the reset.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

I was watching a recording and it rebooted at 1:30am Mountain Time. Kind of annoying because I was half way through Die Hard, and it started over at the beginning after the reboot.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I always try to think of why something happens.
> We know that through the network connection the units report to D* the time between resets, the serial # & card #, for ID.
> There are engineers looking at this data. This has been posted.
> What If: the phone line does the same thing?
> ...


I'm not at home and haven't really looked at my box - had it on this morning before work for my son to watch a cartoon, and I happened to look at the list to see what recorded and noticed that Letterman and Leno both recorded twice last night (one was 55 minutes long, one 2 minutes long).

At any rate, I just realized that my Hr20 is not plugged into a phone line at this moment in time. It was originally, but I moved my DSL modem & router into the same room as the HR20 (we're there more often than we are at the other end of the house and we get a better wireless signal this way). When I did that I stole the Hr20 phone line for the modem and haven't split it so that I could run one to the Hr20... So for the last several weeks, it's had no connection to the outside world...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> If we didn't lose a recording early this morning, how would we know if we had a reset at 1:30am or whenever it was (assuming we're not sitting there watching it at that time)?
> 
> It is kind of scary that D* can simply cause our HR20 units to reboot when they want to unless the command is dependent upon whether there is anything in the TO DO list for the next 10~15 minutes.


Well, you use the "reset/reboot detector" that the rest of us are.

Seriously, many of us learned early on that the circle of BBLs (bright blue lights) can be used as a reset/reboot detector. Simply (at the same time, on the front panel) hit the left and right arrows surrounding the BBLs repeatedly, until they go out. They are too bright anyway.

Any time there is a reset/reboot, they will come back on full brilliance! Neat feature, eh?

From the other reports, it is apparent that the reset command was in the D* datastream from the satellite, as some people were reset who had neither a phone connection, nor an ethernet connection. How they targeted it is anyone's guess. I was definitely reset.

Chances are, it's going to happen again tonight...as there is a new CE release that has a 90% chance of being released....and that will cause a reset as part of the process of getting new code. This is NOT a national release...it is for experimental/testing only and has to be forced....if it happens. There are places on the forum where this will be posted prior to the window opening for the forced update.

CAVEAT: DO NOT force a CE update unless you are willing to chance loss of function of the HR20...this is NOT for the faint of heart, and it is COMPLETELY UNSUPPORTED BY D*...the only help you will get is in the CE subforum of dbstalk. DO NOT CALL D* with issues related to forcing a CE (Cutting Edge) update. You force an update of CE code solely and completely at your own risk.

There...is that enough warning?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> There...is that enough warning?


Thanks...but probably not enough for a handful of folks....


----------



## TRStot (Jan 2, 2007)

Just went to turn mine on and it is dead. Won't reboot or anything. Anyone else have this happen?

Just came back to life. Scared me to death!!!!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I'm not at home and haven't really looked at my box - had it on this morning before work for my son to watch a cartoon, and I happened to look at the list to see what recorded and noticed that Letterman and Leno both recorded twice last night (one was 55 minutes long, one 2 minutes long).
> 
> At any rate, I just realized that my Hr20 is not plugged into a phone line at this moment in time. It was originally, but I moved my DSL modem & router into the same room as the HR20 (we're there more often than we are at the other end of the house and we get a better wireless signal this way). When I did that I stole the Hr20 phone line for the modem and haven't split it so that I could run one to the Hr20... So for the last several weeks, it's had no connection to the outside world...


There was a post in another thread of a person that had no phone and no ethernet connection who experienced the reset at the time we noted. It appears that it was in the satellite datastream, but no one knows how they determined who to target.

I was reset.

Hopefully, there will be a CE update available tonight, and that process will generate another reset. 

CAVEAT: DO NOT force a CE update unless you are willing to risk losing the functionality of the HR20. These are "Cutting Edge" releases for testing and feedback. They are NOT supported by D*, so if you force an update to a CE, and have problems, DON'T CALL D*...they will have no idea what you are talking about and you caused the problem yourself. CE updates are no longer for the faint of heart. Be forewarned! The only help you will have available will be the CE sub-forum of dbstalk. You also have a responsibility if you force the CE update, to provide feedback to the forum (in the proper place).


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thanks...but probably not enough for a handful of folks....


I tried!!!

(and I am going to take the risk, if it is available this evening)


----------



## cbaker (Dec 20, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if they provided a little log somewhere that a user could see that at least gave some system messages.... like hey, we rebooted your unit because XYZ...

And, don't you think it would be nice of them to at least pop up a message asking you if it is okay to reboot or to delay it for some user selectable time....

I glad they have control over the box, but heck, can't we be in the loop?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

cbaker said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if they provided a little log somewhere that a user could see that at least gave some system messages.... like hey, we rebooted your unit because XYZ...
> 
> And, don't you think it would be nice of them to at least pop up a message asking you if it is okay to reboot or to delay it for some user selectable time....
> 
> I glad they have control over the box, but heck, can't we be in the loop?


With everything else going on, I think that would be nice, but wishful thinking. Let's just get the code fixed!


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

No reset here.......


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> I tried!!!
> 
> (and I am going to take the risk, if it is available this evening)


You certainly gave it a good shot. You will not be alone on our guinea pig tour.

The irony is that from this end, I'm testing things out here in the context of tryng to see which CE or RC breaks my 2 HR20's.

I have one other person in my "band of 14" HR20 user friends who also tests these. NONE of us has had the problems others have reported....we both have recordings going back months, as well as recent ones, that work perfectly. Scheduling, trickplays, et all too.

So I'm not sure our particular testing is helping overall, but we still keep doing it for the good of the many (see Star Trek movie - Spock). :eek2:


----------



## ABQNM (Dec 14, 2006)

Really strange....

Here in Albuquerque, my HR20 did not reset. Phone Line = No Ethernet = Yes Last RBR = 2/6/07.

Now for the really odd part...

Turned my D11 on this morning, and it was at the Satellite Setup Screen, just as if it had been reset. 

So... my HR20 did not reboot, but my D11 did.


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

The force reboot explains why I had no video or sound on any of the channels this morning. We had to reset it with the one finger salute to the red button to get the video and sound to come back.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ABQNM said:


> So... my HR20 did not reboot, but my D11 did.


How far away from Roswell do you live?  :lol:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm pretty sure mine did reboot as the guide isn't totally full just yet.


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

ABQNM said:


> Really strange....
> 
> Here in Albuquerque, my HR20 did not reset. Phone Line = No Ethernet = Yes Last RBR = 2/6/07.
> 
> ...


Here in Rio Rancho side of Albuquerque, we did get a reset, very odd


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

Rebooted last night, I'm in Maine - no network or phone line connection.


----------



## cbaker (Dec 20, 2006)

hasan said:


> With everything else going on, I think that would be nice, but wishful thinking. Let's just get the code fixed!


I agree they should focus on fixing major issues first, but I believ that having a "system log" that gave some insight on things that are going on would help identify problems (like they forced the reboot vs my system rebooted by itself). Anyone who has had to debug complex technology issues knows how important logging is in identifying and debugging problems.

They could even do things like every time a recording starts (and stops), log info like channel on, codec type, tuner on, signal strength, voltage readings, cpu temperature, etc. This info could us (and CSRs) help the programmers find problems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cbaker said:


> ....and CSRs) help.... find problems.


Please don't take my hacking up your post the wrong way.....I just need to: :lol: :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Earl has made one request with the new CE 0128... NO RESETS after the forced download.
I think we now know why D* sent out last night's commanded reset. They are monitoring the "up time" of our units.
Remember Earl's "PIN" comment last week?


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

I dont mind my post being moved but could you at lest let the poster know where and why it was moved


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Hasan & Veryoldschool,

I thought the CE releases were not supposed to be discussed outside the CE forums...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Earl has made one request with the new CE 0128... NO RESETS after the forced download.
> I think we now know why D* sent out last night's commanded reset. They are monitoring the "up time" of our units.
> Remember Earl's "PIN" comment last week?


Actually...

My request in the thread, doesn't have to do with that.

DirecTV thinks they have resolved why a 2nd (which is actuall a thrid) reboot, seems to result in better results, then no results.

So they really want those with the CE, to use it like any regular user will.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

brittonx said:


> Hasan & Veryoldschool,
> I thought the CE releases were not supposed to be discussed outside the CE forums...


Maybe I got it wrong. I thought we weren't to post "other crap" on the CE forum, but I didn't think we were "not to mention it" on the forums for "other crap". Sorry for the extra "crap".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually...
> My request in the thread, doesn't have to do with that.
> DirecTV thinks they have resolved why a 2nd (which is actually a third) reboot, seems to result in better results, then no results.
> So they really want those with the CE, to use it like any regular user will.


Thanks, without your input my little brain keeps churning away....


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Perhaps a Daylight Savings Time update? I have no idea if mine rebooted.


Excellent observation. I bet you this is precisely correct. We are rolling this out at the big corporation where I work.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> On the D* website there is a place you can go to "Refresh you System" You can check the unit you are having problems with and they will send a reset command to that unit.


Why would one use the D* website to reset a receiver and not simply either unplug it and plug it back in or use the red reset button?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> Why would one use the D* website to reset a receiver and not simply either unplug it and plug it back in or use the red reset button?


The web site resends channel authorization to your receivers, not physically resets them. If you ever find that some channels won't come in or aren't authorized anymore, instead of waiting on hold for 20 minutes and then try to convince the CSR to re hit your box you can now do it online with a click.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

RAD said:


> I hope not, but that's what E* had done for their 921 for awhile to circumvent a memory leak issue that they had in that box.


This is IMO the problem with the HR20. In my experience the issues with the box only occur a day or more after rebooting (depending on how much "work" it's had to do during that time). Very much like some of the old poorly written C++ apps I'd throw together compile and run at work to automate some of my test fixtures  Good enough to do the job as long as you're there to babysit and reboot every once in a while.

I think it's definitely a memory leak due to hastily written code.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

So, we still don't have an answer as to why all of these HR20s were rebooted?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LI-SVT said:


> So, we still don't have an answer as to why all of these HR20s were rebooted?


First day under the new D*TV pricing plan??? 

OK...that's not it....


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> The web site resends channel authorization to your receivers, not physically resets them. If you ever find that some channels won't come in or aren't authorized anymore, instead of waiting on hold for 20 minutes and then try to convince the CSR to re hit your box you can now do it online with a click.


I took your post to mean that people are using the website to reset their IRDs.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

got home last night at 1045p after being away several days. Blue ring lights on. record light on, TV said "HDMI No Signal"
so rebooted and it was ok, I guess it locked up....when they forced the reboot. We never put ours in standby.
Dan


----------

